# Does your family visit you oversees?



## Nicole P (5 mo ago)

Hi,

i have been living in Australia for 8 years and my family has only ever visited me once in all those years and my father or friends have never visited me. I travel back home once a year just to see them but they don’t even consider coming to me. I understand it’s travelling half around the world but I feel like I am on a deserted island on the moon.
Does anyone have similar experiences, I just cannot understand their point of view?
Nicole


----------

